# How Long do you Train a day?



## Bulldog88

*How long do you spend Training a day?*​
Under 1 hour20154.03%Under 2 hours15541.67%Over 2 hours164.30%


----------



## Bulldog88

just wanted to know how long everybody trains for i spend 2 hours on the weights and about a half hour on the heay bag.


----------



## Captain Hero

under one hour, every workout


----------



## cellaratt

I try to keep it under 1 hour...


----------



## nathanlowe

Well training days its 1 hour.

Cardio days ie rugby training = 2 hours 30 each session


----------



## justdiscovering

45 -50 mins tops


----------



## N2GB

45 mins tops for weights

I do around 1 hour cardio on my bike unless some [email protected] trys running me off the road in there car :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## BTID

Yeah same about 40/45mins i thought i was doing something wrong with it being that short. Glad to see your all around the same


----------



## Mars

Less than an hour, around 45mins.


----------



## evad

i went for under 1 hour as i just manage this

however rugby is 2-2 and a half hours


----------



## roc-star

Usually about an hour or slightly more if training with a partner...

Did legs this morning, 1hr 15mins but was FCUKED after 20 minutes!!

I love to hate leg sessions!!


----------



## flapjack

I think the ideal is about 45mins for the best results. I can't stop until I have done 90 mins. Probably not the best , but I only hit the weights 3 times a week and feel I need the 90 mins.


----------



## xzx

Depends on your routine. If one bodypart per session, say 12-15 sets for large muscle groups then no more than 35-45mins is needed if your focused and keep it intense (this does for me). I see loads of kids in the gym doin up to 2 hours, but they spend most of the time talking, looking in the fcking mirror or not pushing themselves hard enough !!!


----------



## Greyphantom

most workouts are around 1 hour... cardio of about 30 mins...


----------



## brett the heart

i train at least one a session sometimes it goes slightly over but i do a lot of yapping so about an hour


----------



## Ollie B

I weight train for 1 hour

Drop 6 Amino Acids Tablets and do 30mins cardio every session


----------



## notorious1990

around 45 minutes to an hour


----------



## Bulldog88

xzx said:


> Depends on your routine. If one bodypart per session, say 12-15 sets for large muscle groups then no more than 35-45mins is needed if your focused and keep it intense (this does for me). I see loads of kids in the gym doin up to 2 hours, but they spend most of the time talking, looking in the fcking mirror or not pushing themselves hard enough !!!


well i do around about 2 hours with no talking at all because i train alone in my garage and its not just young people that do that, i personally think i push myself very hard due to my recent results i'm still young and i want to take advantage of that and i'm only going to cut it down until it starts getting too much for me to handle which should be a good few years yet.


----------



## Five-O

Bulldog88 said:


> well i do around about 2 hours with no talking at all because i train alone in my garage and its not just young people that do that, i personally think i push myself very hard due to my recent results i'm still young and i want to take advantage of that and i'm only going to cut it down until it starts getting too much for me to handle which should be a good few years yet.


What do you do for 2 hours mate?

Id fall asleep, you must either do a lot of posing and pouting or a lot of rest time from the sets???


----------



## xzx

Bulldog88 said:


> well i do around about 2 hours with no talking at all because i train alone in my garage and its not just young people that do that, i personally think i push myself very hard due to my recent results i'm still young and i want to take advantage of that and i'm only going to cut it down until it starts getting too much for me to handle which should be a good few years yet.


As I said, it depends on your routine your goals and how often you train. If your splitting your routine and say training 1-2 bodparts then 2 hours is way too much if your looking to pack on muscle IMO. If its to lose weight and tone up then maybe its not.

I am certainly no expert, but I do not beleive that most mortals can train at "maximum intensity" for 2 hours. There are however out there, the exeptions to the rule, (ie many pro's i assume). There are also people who will train for long periods just going throgh the motions.

Overtraining can be a real threat to your gains, if you are a bodybuilder.


----------



## Bulldog88

i don't really train just for the look i train for performance and inbetween sets i do shadow boxing and sometimes skipping because i like to stay agile and normally do shoulder, chest and bicep in one day then bicep, back and legs on the next i might cut it down a bit actually come to think of it cause i'm just starting a bulking diet on 4000 calories a day and as you said overtraining can be a real threat to your gains i might just cut out the shadow boxing and skipping that should cut it to about 1hr 30 mins


----------



## MultipleMadness

Depending on type of training and systems in place...

If I am doing a Super Set day then not long at all, only rest I get is between muscle groups!

Same for Drop Set days.

But heavy days were I am lifting 2-6 reps, I would probably be working out for around 1 hour 30 minutes, just because of long rest periods!


----------



## MultipleMadness

Any longer than 2 hours, unless you're a pro bodybuilder on gear, then you are moving into Overtraining and Reversibilty will take place


----------



## Graham24

About an hour.


----------



## gerg

10-20minutes if I'm doing metcon stuff, otherwise 30-40 minutes


----------



## ian08

around 1 and a half hours with cardio included. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Any thing over 50 minutes and i have been training too long....30-45 mins per work out.


----------



## brickhoused

same here con, short and very intense, some workouts only 20 mins.

some people on this thread are seriously training wrong, as I discovered the hard way less is more in terms of muscle mass.


----------



## xzx

brickhoused said:


> same here con, short and very intense, some workouts only 20 mins.
> 
> some people on this thread are seriously training wrong, as I discovered the hard way less is more in terms of muscle mass.


My thoughts EXACTLY. I do not beleive ANYONE can train at MAXIMUM intensity for over 2 hours and gain mass


----------



## Haimer

I spend around 60-90 minutes on a session (60 minutes on a Monday & Saturday, 90 minutes on Wednesday, Friday & Sunday).

I usually spend about 20minutes doing biceps, 20 minutes doing triceps, 20 minutes on abs, 15 minutes on chest & the remainder is rest/water time. Sometimes it's varied and I'll spend 10 minutes on chest & 15 minutes on abs & then 10 minutes on back.


----------



## brickhoused

20 mins on biceps and 20 on tris is absoloutley crazy, 5-10 mins on each max.


----------



## GSleigh

I keep reading over and over and over again about keeping it under 1 hour.

It doesnt even seem vaguely possible.

Lets say you are training 2 body parts.

Chest and triceps for example

5min warm up

4 exercises on chest, 12 sets in total, 2 mins rest between each set

3 exercises on triceps, 9 sets in total, 2 mins rest between each set

5min cool down

That would be a MEGA rush i think and everything required in gym is quickly available.

That would be about 1 hour in total time and that would be pushing it to be fair.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

40 mins weights followed by 20 mins cardio 4 times per week.


----------



## Rob070886

Bulldog88 said:


> just wanted to know how long everybody trains for i spend 2 hours on the weights and about a half hour on the heay bag.


2 hours!...i would be fooked, i've had times when i've stayed around to do a bit more cuz if the person i'm trianin with is still workin but i feel really flat and overtrained if i do more than 1 hour. thats just me though


----------



## brickhoused

GSleigh said:


> I keep reading over and over and over again about keeping it under 1 hour.
> 
> It doesnt even seem vaguely possible.
> 
> Lets say you are training 2 body parts.
> 
> Chest and triceps for example
> 
> 5min warm up
> 
> 4 exercises on chest, 12 sets in total, 2 mins rest between each set
> 
> 3 exercises on triceps, 9 sets in total, 2 mins rest between each set
> 
> 5min cool down
> 
> That would be a MEGA rush i think and everything required in gym is quickly available.
> 
> That would be about 1 hour in total time and that would be pushing it to be fair.


Firstly that many sets its totally unnessacery and overkill IMO,

secondly 2 mins is a bit much in between sets when bodybuilding.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

around an hour and a bit.... longer if its leg day as i try and hold back from throwing up or fainting


----------



## andyboro

maximum of an hour.. followed by 20 mins cardio usually.


----------



## jw007

GSleigh said:


> I keep reading over and over and over again about keeping it under 1 hour.
> 
> It doesnt even seem vaguely possible.
> 
> Lets say you are training 2 body parts.
> 
> Chest and triceps for example
> 
> 5min warm up
> 
> *4 exercises on chest, 12 sets in total, 2 mins rest between each set*
> 
> *3 exercises on triceps, 9 sets in total, 2 mins rest between each set*
> 
> *5min cool down*
> 
> That would be a MEGA rush i think and everything required in gym is quickly available.
> 
> That would be about 1 hour in total time and that would be pushing it to be fair.


Thats why then

Try 6 sets of chest (2 exercises) and 4 sets (2 exercises)on triceps (not including warm ups)

Much better:thumb:


----------



## Haimer

brickhoused said:


> 20 mins on biceps and 20 on tris is absoloutley crazy, 5-10 mins on each max.


 I have only been doing gym for about 3-4 months. I currently do 10x sets of 10 reps on 10kg for biceps and triceps. I do the bicep dumbbell curl (using a bench on incline so it's purely bicep) and I do a tricep "extension" where I'm led down on a bench and I extend the weights from behind my head to infront of my face as such.

I know you're going to say 10x sets is a lot for 10 reps but I'm finding it is currently doing me well. Say if I moved upto 12.5kg then I'd only be able to do say 3-4 sets of 10 reps. I am also focusing on keeping good form and with high reps/sets I can focus on form. However I will probably move upto 12.5kg dumbells in the next 2-3 weeks. And will do the same workout with 12.5kg for a month and a bit before moving upto 15kg.


----------



## BigDom86

> 20 mins on biceps and 20 on tris is absoloutley crazy, 5-10 mins on each max.


lol i did 45mins on tris today and 30mins on bis, all with dropsets and supersets, i do stupid things for arms. and i do this 3 times a week :|


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Haimer said:


> I have only been doing gym for about 3-4 months. I currently do 10x sets of 10 reps on 10kg for biceps and triceps. I do the bicep dumbbell curl (using a bench on incline so it's purely bicep) and I do a tricep "extension" where I'm led down on a bench and I extend the weights from behind my head to infront of my face as such.
> 
> I know you're going to say 10x sets is a lot for 10 reps but I'm finding it is currently doing me well. Say if I moved upto 12.5kg then I'd only be able to do say 3-4 sets of 10 reps. I am also focusing on keeping good form and with high reps/sets I can focus on form. However I will probably move upto 12.5kg dumbells in the next 2-3 weeks. And will do the same workout with 12.5kg for a month and a bit before moving upto 15kg.


**** workout!!


----------



## Haimer

BLUE(UK) said:


> **** workout!!


 Excuse me?


----------



## brickhoused

BigDom86 said:


> lol i did 45mins on tris today and 30mins on bis, all with dropsets and supersets, i do stupid things for arms. and i do this 3 times a week :|


In that case good luck on getting any size whatsoever, unless your genetics are super human.


----------



## Guest

brickhoused said:


> In that case good luck on getting any size whatsoever, unless your genetics are super human.


 PMSL just what i was thinking.

Not even big Ron does that much volume on arms.....and if you say your recovery ability is better than big Ron................. :cursing:

Also if you tried actually training the rest of the body perhaps you would have muscle else where besides your arms LOL....

For biceps i do 2 warm up sets of 1 arm preacher curl then 1 all out set with drops and forced reps followed by one rest paused hammer curls.

Triceps 3 warm ups with flat narrow bench then 1 working set then 1 set of weighted dips followed by one set of some sort of extension....the end.

Only when i stopped doing stupid amounts for my arms did they grow over 18 inches (sitting at just under 19 off cycle now).


----------



## BigDom86

yeah i know i do silly amounts for my arms but it works  . do i not have any muscle elsewhere?? i know my back is poor


----------



## eurgar

try and keep it about an hour


----------



## Guest

BigDom86 said:


> yeah i know i do silly amounts for my arms but it works  . do i not have any muscle elsewhere?? i know my back is poor


 :lol: ....Well yes you do but your arms are way ahead of the rest of your body. Think how you would look if you put the effort of arms into your back and leg training:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldog88

it is hard to say that somebody is training wrong as you do not know what they are training to achieve lately iv'e just being doing 45 minutes weights and 10 minutes on the heavy bag but i used to do 45 minutes on weights 20-30 mins on heavy bag and 20-30 minutes jogging and alot of sparring as i was traing for boxing but i am now training for bb again and through in the 10 mins on the bag to keep me in fighting shape.


----------



## JawD

Weights - just under 1 hr

Cardio - 40min


----------



## essexboy

friday was just under 16 minutes-full body.


----------



## GSleigh

jw007 said:


> Thats why then
> 
> Try 6 sets of chest (2 exercises) and 4 sets (2 exercises)on triceps (not including warm ups)
> 
> Much better:thumb:


I just cant bring my self to do that... It wouldnt feel like i have been in the gym if i did so little on them. I wouldnt even be able to hit each different peak...

Anyone/everyone else think like this?


----------



## Pritch30099

GSLeigh.

I was told i was overtraining or close to it so i dropped to about 45 mins to a hour session training bodypart only once instead of twice a week. Feels good mate, give muscle plenty of time to rest, recovery and GROW!! HIT style mate, high intensity going to all out unbearable failure but not overkill on to many excersises etc!


----------



## GSleigh

Well i went to gym today and was on back and biceps. I did just 3 exercises on biceps.

EZ barbell curl

Hammer dumbell curls

Steaded dumbell curls

I hit it hard 10-8-6 failing well and then using drop sets.

I did feel it... I didnt feel the hard pump i normally get from really going all out on em though... GOnna try and drop the mass volume and see how it plays out!


----------



## Ironhorse

An hour and a half including warm up and stretching.


----------



## fats

Including 35 mins of cardio approx 60 to 75 mins. Maximum of 6 sets per body part, but most only get 4, bi's and tri's get 2.


----------



## tedder

Well i try and keep it under 1 hour, 40 mins weights and 20 mins cardio and it works for me.


----------



## polar123

Approx 1hr unless I have a heavy day, I then have more rest in between sets.


----------



## BigDom86

trying to cut back to an hour-hour and 15mins. seems to be doing me good


----------



## Macca 1976

I train near enough 1 hour depends how busy gym is, cardio normally last about 30 minutes on the cross trainer then 45 minutes dog walking!!!


----------



## sonofwacky

about 45min weights half hour cardio

cardio day about 1 half hours.


----------



## essexboy

CNPJunkie said:


> GSLeigh.
> 
> I was told i was overtraining or close to it so i dropped to about 45 mins to a hour session training bodypart only once instead of twice a week. Feels good mate, give muscle plenty of time to rest, recovery and GROW!! HIT style mate, high intensity going to all out unbearable failure but not overkill on to many excersises etc!


im down to 16/20 mins, on 5/6 movements., every 4/5 days.Are you training once:thumbup1: a week or splitting up the w/o so each b/p gets hit once a week?


----------



## swifttorres

i train 3 times a week and everytime max 1 hour


----------



## Bradz

I try to keep weights down to an hour but im in the Gym from 7pm till 9ish.

By the Time i Train, Have my Shake, Then Relax in the Steam room and Shower im never in the place for less than 2 Hours,

Then its straight out of the Gym for my Monster PW Meal YUM


----------



## englishman78

Used to do 1 hour 50 minutes a day which was to much and didnt work for me.

Now do 50 minutes on the afternoon and 10-20 mins doing a bit extra on a night.

This has gave me the best results.


----------



## ashrd

I train 60mins max. Seen my gains shoot up as I decreased my time faffing abot between sets - 60seconds. When ur new u follow the other guys in the gym panting for 5mins between sets. Knowledge is power.


----------



## strongasanox

30-45 min weights, but im a sucka for the boxing gym upstairs so just under 2 hours in all


----------



## Chris1

I was up to 3 and a half hours when i started including cardio. Now my weights are down to 1 hour on a 4 day split. Then 30 mins cardio. Much better results once I stopped talking between sets and trying to find distractions.


----------



## Dwaine Chambers

I do 50 miles on my bike taking about 2hours 30 mins, two or three times a week, and three 1 hour 30 mins work outs on my abs and arms.


----------



## Guest

Dwaine Chambers said:


> three 1 hour 30 mins work outs on my abs and arms.


 PMSL so you train your arms and abbs for 4 hours and 30 mins per week and dont touch the rest of your body? I bet you have an awesome balanced physique


----------



## pastanchicken

Under an hour for weights. Longer if I'm doing cardio too


----------



## Baggers

30 mins cardio before breakfast.

30 mins in the afternoon, all supersets, only rest is between supersets.


----------



## Baggers

Con said:


> PMSL so you train your arms and abbs for 4 hours and 30 mins per week and dont touch the rest of your body? I bet you have an awesome balanced physique


Lol missed that :laugh:


----------



## BigDom86

i do two sessions. i have a gym session which is my weight session i try to keep 1hour-1hour15mins.... then later on in evening i do skipping and bagwork or go for a run for say 20-30mins


----------



## MissBC

50-60min weights 4 times a week

60ish mins cardio approx 6 times a week


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle

Depending on what routine I'm on could be anywhere between 45 mins - 1.5 hrs.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I try and keep it at 45 minutes but it almost always ends up just over the hour.


----------



## mrfitness2008

I take around 30-45 mins just for weights and perform cardio completely seperately.

Otherwise cortisol raises it's ugly head.


----------



## flynnie11

usually take bout 40mins for weights


----------



## Tommy10

1 hour then Abs


----------



## bearman

i try to finish a session in an hour or under, but can creep over depeneding on availibility of equipment.


----------



## Guest

Pelayo said:


> 1 hour then Abs


 Do you decide on purpose to be in the gym for one hour or how does that work? I am just curious as so many people say 1 hour but lets say your training legs that will take a lot longer than lets say delts and arms....

My motivation drops after 45 mins i try and keep it short and heavy or if i am trying some thing new (stupid) and do a lot of sets i keep it short and very fast.


----------



## Goose

If im training on my own I can be in and out of the gym with 30-45minutes. When training with a partner this is normally longer, up to one hour.


----------



## a.notherguy

i try to blast through weights in about 30mins for 4 days a week then do cardio for 45mins on my off days


----------



## kaz28

40-50 minutes weights then do very light cardio afterwards of about 30-40 minutes. i find this helps loosen the muscles up too and reduces DOMs.


----------



## Jay.32

1 hour


----------



## Andypandy999

on average id say around 1-2 hours as some days i do my workout and do a class after it......


----------



## Robbyg

I try to keep all my w/o under an hour if i can


----------



## mickruss

just over 1 hour weights and 15 to 25 on cardio


----------



## Kezz

legs takes about 30 mins, arms take about 10, back chest etc take arout 20 mins tops... thats hard intense training for about 12 sets each.... cardio is around 45-60 mins each night


----------



## judge-dred

i usaully spend 45mins training whatever muscle group im training and thats at a maximum then most days i do 20-30mins cardio which iv recently started doing.


----------



## jw007

Kezz said:


> legs takes about 30 mins, arms take about 10, back chest etc take arout 20 mins tops... thats hard intense training for about 12 sets each.... *cardio is around 45-60 mins each night*


WTF is all that about:confused1:


----------



## Tall

Depends. Can be two hours easy.


----------



## ade74

Just over the hour usually


----------



## marcus1436114607

1 hour wieghts 1.5 cardio cardio machines and dune and beach runing (cutting) usualy 1 hour and 20 mins


----------



## d4ead

1 hour or less. if i chat i cun run over, but i repremand myself later.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Usually somewhere between 60-90mins depending on body parts and intensity level, though I have been known to do 2 hour sessions now and again.


----------



## cecil_sensation

45 mins always


----------



## Heineken

Usually an hour or there abouts


----------



## walshydj

I do 30 min intense weights at 6:30am followed by 30 cardio on a Mon & Fri, Tues, Wed Thurs 30 min intense weights 30 mins cardio at 6:30 am then at 18:00pm 60 mins cardio


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

i train 45 minutes weights and between 30-60 mins cardio!

i train weights 4 times a week n cardio every day!


----------



## paulo

40min 2 or 3 sessions a week, 3 or 4 1hr power walks too --outside


----------



## rick84

Usually around 45min on the weights then 20min cardio straight after. On none weight days its 45min cardio.


----------



## Rickski

Around 40 mins on average.


----------



## frowningbudda

just under an hour on ze weights and about 10-20 minutes on cardio


----------



## GSleigh

Happy to say i got this down to under 1 hour each training session now


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

i cant see how or why anybody would weight train for longer than an hour?! :cursing:


----------



## Dean00

If im training 5 days a week (1bodypart a session) ii train for no more than an hour but at moment doin 2-3 groups a day, so about an hour, hour and a half or so. than cardio after 10 mins.. at moment


----------



## sc0tt

BTID said:


> Yeah same about 40/45mins i thought i was doing something wrong with it being that short. Glad to see your all around the same


Yeah I thought the same as I stick to between 30-45mins for weights. Cardio days are more like 2 hours + if i'm on the bike! Only taking a min break between sets means I'm fecked after 30-40 mins!


----------



## jay631

About a hour training and half hour cardio which is only twice a week


----------



## H22civic

I train 2 bodyparts per workout. Always try to get it done in an hour max.


----------



## nobbysnuts123

i train on my own which is a pain because i don't have much of a break in between sets.

I'd say about 40-45 minutes.


----------



## dtlv

For the last few weeks I've not been training for long sessions, just one exercise or bodypart a session and just for 20 mins a go... but sometimes twice a day and every day.

Am not sure why, maybe the novelty effect this way of doing things has suddenly had on my body, but I'm doing surprisingly well on it.


----------



## big_jim_87

resistance session atm is 30mins ish in and out but with cv its about 1hr ish


----------



## Lois_Lane

Today was 1 hour on quad's, 30 minutes on grip work, 20 minutes on calves


----------



## flynnie11

40min cardio everyday and 3-4 40min weight sessions a week


----------



## MarkFranco

Bench day seems to take me about 30 minutes, usually 45 on squats and deadlifts.

Cardio is 15-20 minutes interval training.


----------



## Earl-Hickey

Since I'm at university now i have all the time in the world to train, I get up at 6am, go for a swim until 7, then classes/lectures until about 3pm, then its resistance training for an hour.


----------



## Guest

With all the loading, unloading, spotting, lifting, wrapping etc. My session last around 2 hours, + Cardio.


----------



## Syko

45 - 60 mins :thumbup1:


----------



## jack09

about 45 minutes on average


----------



## hsmann87

no more than 250 minutes of weight training (excludes warmups pre workout and a light warmdown postworkout) per week.


----------



## avfc_ant

i do just about 2 hours with an hour being my spin class.


----------



## littlesimon

No more than 40mins


----------



## bohemian like u

usually for 45 mins on the weights. then 20min cardio.


----------



## Guest

I try always to get all the sesh done in under an hour but if i'm working out at mates house with him then around an hour an half, just because we end up having a cup tee or a beer and end up chatting in between sets, but a good way to escape from our women and catch up.

Generally i think, for a proper work out it shouldn't last more than an hour, otherwise it takes too long and not as effective.


----------



## suliktribal

Past 3 weeks and for the approx next 6-9 months... 6:30am weights, 1hr. Cardio immediately after, 30 mins. Fasted cardio later in the day, 1hr.

2hr:30mins per day.


----------



## nobbysnuts123

suliktribal said:


> Past 3 weeks and for the approx next 6-9 months... 6:30am weights, 1hr. Cardio immediately after, 30 mins. Fasted cardio later in the day, 1hr.
> 
> 2hr:30mins per day.


seems like too much, that's just me.


----------



## Soul keeper

45 minutes, hour tops. :thumb:


----------



## Tuffy

I try and keep workouts to 1hr max but often take over 1.5hrs.

I rest 2 mins between sets on all exercises apart from deads where I take 3 mins.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Less than an hour most of the time, unless i meet friends and end up talking.


----------



## Guest

im in the gym 5 days a week for about hour and half do light muscle workout then onto a 45 min cardio and have the weekend free for recovery


----------



## Mark j

Hour and a half to 2 hours each time i go.


----------



## xpower

45mins to an hour


----------



## Syko

xpower said:


> 45mins to an hour


x2

Any longer and your not woking hard enough


----------



## gumballdom

i keep gym sessions to within an hour, but my strongman event sessions take a bit longer, usually lasting 3hrs!


----------



## EchoSupplements

Probably just over an hour most days including warmup.. maybe a little longer or shorter depending what I'm working out.


----------

